# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى ثيمات النوكيا  ثيم لذيذ جداااا واكثر من رائع

## hima_hamod

ثيم للاندرويد والهواتف الذكية راااااااائع ورومانسي 
 عيد الحب
خفيفة وسريعة
ميزات:
* الصورة مخصص: اختر صورة خلفية من معرض الصور الخاص بك.
* التخصيص النص: إضافة نص إلى الخلفية الخاصة بك.
* تأثيرات التخصيص.
فتح: على > القائمة-> Wallpapers-> خلفيات حية.
هذا الحب خلفية الألعاب النارية مثالية فالنتين، 
الأحداث الجديدة.
تخصيص الشاشة الرئيسية المحمول الخاص بك مع خلفيات حية.  
للتحميل اضغط على الرابط التالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
رابط مبااشر::
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الحجم 3 ميجا فقط

----------

